# Critique progress: OTTB and re-rider (dressage)



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I'm not so good at critiquing but from what I can see - You look much more loose, as in you're moving with the horse's movement really well and don't look as tense. Your leg has gotten much more stable too. The only thing I can really say is that you need to push down weight into your heels more.

You guys look like a good team!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, improvement is happening. 

I watched all the videos, and I think you actually did best in the western saddle. it could be that the balance of it is just a better fit for you. in the earlier videos, you seem very unstable, and since you are gripping with your knee, when the rythm changes, you either bob forward with your upper body, or your lower leg goes back.
as the videos go on, like the most recent one, they show a more solid lower leg, and a softer elbow, so that you are more able to follow his mouth.

still, as for being just lightly balanced and allowing , the video of you in the western saddle is the best.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think part of it is that I feel more secure in a western saddle, therefore am less nervous and don't grip/tighten as badly. Been thinking about trying to find a decent western for trail, etc... but the thought of trying to fit a western when I'm having so much dang trouble with an English makes me shudder! Dang high withers!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i have recently been trail riding in my friend's western saddle. So comfy!!! and, I do feel very secure, though I always felt reasonably secure in a dressage saddle (except a tad unsure at a fast canter).

you're doing well, and it's scary to post for a critique, so bully for you~!


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

You look like you are doing much better! One thing I noticed is that you pump your hands while posting so you could always work on that. '

You look much more soft and subtle and I like the fact that you look where you are going. So many riders look down at their horse's poll and not up. You also have a soft, relaxed elbow. Doing good!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I decided to switch back to western for awhile both because of my saddle fitting issues and because I feel more confident. 

At our lesson yesterday we worked on rating our horse's speed, both being able to assess the speed (and when it's about to change) and how to adjust it. It made me feel MUCH more secure and in control. 

I had my friend take a video afterwards. Striker was kind of pooped so I actually had to encourage him to move out (which I rarely have to do any more). So, the video isn't the best but I wanted to post it for comparison sake. 

https://youtu.be/Z48wrfL0g9w


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when he's slow like that, take one hand off the reins, put them both in one hand, and put the free hand on your thigh or tummy. post along like that, looking up, staying relaxed and not worrying about influencing his direction or speed or head set, just kind of going along with him and staying balanced right over the top ofhim. you think about balancing YOU over Yourself. it will just help with mentally seperating your posting and balance from having any reliance on the rein for assistance.

it's the poor man's version of a lunge lesson.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Something to add to the already good comments. I think that you have had a lot of progression in your legs, they are much better. However, as we all do, you have had a bit of regression too. You are very straight through the back in the first video, sitting high and proud. By the end video, you are tipped forwards, and your shoulders are pretty much over top of the pommel of the saddle, rather than over your hips. I _think_ it is being caused by your reins being too short. If you lengthened your reins, allowing the hand to come back, that would allow you to sit upright again. Right now, you are tipped forward from the waist, your arms are almost completely straight, and your hands are pulling you forwards.

I hope this helps


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

There has been a lot of progress, you make a nice team. You should be pleased with yourself and with him. I think he seems like a really sweet horse. He listens but doesn't over react or seem to get worried about much, just consistent. Granted videos only show a snapshot but he seems like a good, willing guy. 

A suggestion I would have would be to do some core and shoulder exercises. This would help your upper body become more stable and help with your balance and comfort. 

Core exercises: planks and side planks, perhaps start at 30 seconds each way, 2 front ways and 1 time on each side twice a day and gradually add more time. Push ups are also a good floor exercise, squats (good form), walls sits, and in general just stretching, especially hip flexors (relaxes the hips and makes them more supple). The exercises don’t just help with strength, they help with coordination, stability and training your body to be in the position you desire. It gives you control and awareness of your body. Pilates and yoga are also helpful, if that's something you'd be interested in.

Some exercises under saddle, would be to warm up on a loose rein, take your feet out of the stirrups and let them hang or take your whole leg including thighs off the saddle. It will help relax a lot of the muscles and stretch tendons/ligaments around your hip and help you release your knees but still "touch" if that makes sense. Bareback is also great, if you'd feel comfortable with that.

But the main things I think you should pay attention to when riding are your circle shape and size (this helps a lot with setting the balance and making sure that you are controlling the balance and not the horse). I'd also leg yield in and out on a circle and play with figuring out how your body can move the horse (stepping into the inside stirrup, stepping into the outside stirrup, rotating shoulders by putting the inside shoulder forward or the outside shoulder forward). Once in a while just drop the reins entirely and just practice doing turns, circles, and figures of 8. It also helps to look over your outside shoulder on circles or through turns because it straightens your position, as well as put your body in the right position for a turn. It sends a clearer message and I think it would be very helpful to get a feel for that.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like your gelding. You asked for a critique, so here, goes.
Your horse is a bit green for your current abilities, but I think with work you should keep him and make improvements on both.
Your gelding does not give, head up in the air and your need to give him more rein PLUS use half halts and backing to get him to give more. I wouldn't want to ride him outside of an arena bc I believe that he would bolt.
You are a good rider, but I believe that your can learn to be a better rider with a better feel. You look defensive. Your hands should be thumbs up about 5-6" apart and I'd give him 3 more inches of rein and use your arms stretched straight forward to ask for more, then pull back and keep your body stable. 
Your gelding improved but I could see him still pulling a little bit on the bit in response to your hands which were following your body. They go up 2 inches when you post and go down 2 inches when you sit. 
I think that you could make a nice pair, but your mare could use some professional training. 
You could use some lunge work on a very safe lesson horse. Could you also rest your knuckles in front of the pommel while posting the trot? When a horse trots his/her head remains stable.
It's like this--your horse is cautiously listening to you but not sure.
You are riding scared and reacting typically, your body wants to curl into a fetal position, more or less, happens to us all in the beginning =D, and you hang on the reins with your hands clenched.
Your horse wants to trust you but is sensing your insecurity and he is not comfortable enough to help you to learn to ride.
You need to be taught to sit deep and use your two arms and two legs independantly.
The saddle makes no difference to your balance. If you really are more comfortable with a Western saddle, than ride it until you become confident enough to switch! I taught my students confidence and I suggested that they stay where they are until they really wanted to move up.
Keep working at it!! You have a wonderful attitude and I know that you will see great improvement this year! **hugs**


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow thanks, everyone!

Corporal, you are spot on in your assessment. I am riding scared and I DO want to curl into a fetal position.  

My trainer did tell me to rest my knuckles... I just forget and revert to bad habits. 

My horse is also in pro training. I will have to get some video of my trainer riding him to show what he is capable of. I think he is being very tolerant of me, despite his green-ness! 

Thanks again for all the helpful thoughts and advice, everyone!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread is super old, but I wanted to come back with an update. 

I ended up taking the winter off. This video was our second lesson back to work.


----------

